# Current Reading



## CatechumenPatrick (Feb 18, 2010)

We haven't had a post your current reading thread in a while. So, let's see those reading/studying lists. Perhaps this will encourage me to diversify my own reading list a bit.


----------



## Curt (Feb 18, 2010)

The Innocence of God, by Udo Middelmann
Joshua and the Flow of Biblical History, Francis Schaeffer (re-read)
Joshua, James Montgomery Boice


----------



## Jon Peters (Feb 18, 2010)

My book club is reading some utopian-type books so my current reading list is as follows:
The Republic by Plato
Utopia by Thomas More
New Atlantis by Francis Bacon
1984 and Animal Farm by George Orwell
A Brave New World by Aldous Huxley


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2010)

Just finished;

The Road, Cormac McCarthy

Planting Missional Churches, Ed Stetzer

The Scarecrow, Michael Connelly

Starting Right; Thinking Theologically about Youth Ministry, 

A History of the English Speaking Peoples since 1900, Roberts (still reading)


----------



## JML (Feb 18, 2010)

*Recovering the Reformed Confession* by R. Scott Clark

Even though I am a Baptist, it's still been a good read.


----------



## tommyb (Feb 18, 2010)

Van Till's Apologetic - Bahnsen
City of God - Augustine
1984 - Orwell
Romans - Sproul
Tactics - Greg Koukl


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 18, 2010)

An Apology of the Church of England by John Jewell
The Anti-Federalist Papers by Patrick Henry et al
The New Testament: An Introduction to its Literature and History by J. Gresham Machen
Disputations on Holy Scripture by William Whitaker


----------



## KMK (Feb 18, 2010)

Currently reading:

Calvin's Institutes
Ames' Marrow
Ursinius' Heidleberg
Berkhof's Systematic Theology
Ryken's Luke Commentary
Hendrickson's Luke Commentary


----------



## Andres (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally Alive by John Piper
Holiness by J.C. Ryle 
Christ of the Covenants by O. Palmer Robertson
Sex, Romance, and the Glory of God: What Every Christian Husband Needs to Know by C. J. Mahaney

Job and 1 Corinthians in bible study


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_

_Fahrenehit 451_

Alleine's _Alarm to the Unconverted_

Boston's _The Art of Manfishing_

Everything else I am reading is for school.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 18, 2010)

Calvin's Institutes
Edward's Works Vol. I (A really cool antiquarian volume I picked up a few years ago.)
The Soteriology of the New Testament: Du Bose
The Unvanquished: Faulkner


----------



## nasa30 (Feb 18, 2010)

Calvin's Institutes
12 Ordinary Men -MacArthur
Hebrews - John Brown
In the name of God, Amen - Dan Ford
Pastor Sketches - Ichabod Spencer


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 18, 2010)

Institutes Of The Christian Religion - John Calvin
1984 - George Orwell
Guns, Germs, And Steel - Jared Diamond


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 18, 2010)

An Exposition of the Apostles' Creed, Caspar Olevianus
Far as the Curse is Found, Michael D. Williams
Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices, Thomas Brooks
Bioethics and the Christian Life, David Van Drunen
Sermons on Ephesians, John Calvin
and as soon as it gets here (tomorrow I think - and until tonight this book is only $5 at this link!) The Shepherd Leader, Timothy Witmer


----------



## dudley (Feb 18, 2010)

I am reading "The Sacraments: A Ten Sermon Series on Baptism and Communion" By Jason Robertson a Baptist pastor. As an ex Roman catholic I like to read as much on the Reformed Protestant view of the sacraments so I can develop a more thourough understanding of the Reformed Protestant perspective. While I am a Presbyterian I tend to have become more Zwiglian in my beliefs about the Lords Supper. 

Pastor Roberts Affirmation of Communion is that as Baptists: We believe that Communion is an ordinance of the Lord in which gathered believers eat bread, signifying Christ’s body given for His people, and drink the cup of the Lord, signifying the New Covenant in Christ’s blood. We do this in remembrance of the Lord, and thus proclaim His death until He comes. Those who eat and drink in a worthy manner partake of Christ’s body and blood, not physically, but spiritually, in that, by faith, they are nourished with the benefits He obtained through His death, and thus grow in grace.

Pastor Roberts Affirmation of Baptism from the baptist perspective is : We believe that Christian Baptism is a sovereign New Covenant ordinance of the Lord in which repentant believers submit themselves to immersion in water in the name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit at the hands of an authorized disciple. This act is a sign of disciple’s faith in the Lordship of Christ; of union with Christ in His death, burial and resurrection; of being grafted into Christ; of remission of sins; of walking in newness of life; and of their belonging to the new people of God — the true Israel. It is also an emblem of burial and cleansing; signifying death to the old life of unbelief, purification from the pollution of sin. Baptism is therefore a pre-requisite to the privileges of church membership.


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 18, 2010)

The Coming Kingdom by Ridderbos
Christless Christianity by Horton


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 18, 2010)

_The Secret Providence of God_ by John Calvin (highly recommended)
_Psychobabble_ by Richard Ganz
_The Marrow of Modern Divinity_ by Edward Fisher (w/notes by Thomas Boston)
_Survival Guide for First Time Dads_


----------



## louis_jp (Feb 18, 2010)

Love that last title, Tim.

Me:

The Coming of the Kingdom -- Ridderbos
Bondage of the Will -- Luther
Reformed Doctrine of Predestination -- Boettner
A commentary on Mark -- Stein
Daily Life in Palestine at the Time of Christ -- Daniel-Rops
Institutes -- Calvin

Glad to see I'm not the only one who reads 5 books at once.


----------



## Casey (Feb 18, 2010)

_Now reading:_
An Exact Exposition of the Orthodox Faith, John of Damascus

_Just finished:_
The Christian Mind, Harry Blamires
Life is a Miracle, Wendell Berry


----------



## MarieP (Feb 18, 2010)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> We haven't had a post your current reading thread in a while. So, let's see those reading/studying lists. Perhaps this will encourage me to diversify my own reading list a bit.


 
Vol. 1 of the Hendrickson 10-vol. Ante-Nicene Fathers set.

Wow...rich stuff!


----------



## Beoga (Feb 18, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Just finished;
> 
> The Road, Cormac McCarthy



I didn't think I would, but I ended up really liking the book. 
Did you?
Yes.
Okay.
Okay.

I am reading:
Outlines of Theology by AA Hodge
Believing God by RC Sproul Jr
The Idiot by Dostoevsky


----------



## baron (Feb 18, 2010)

Just started:
First Fruits of Prayer, Frederica Green this is a forty-day journey through the Canon of St. Andrew. Never read anything from Eastern Orthodox before.
The World's Last Night, C.S. Lewis
LettersTo Malcolm: Chiefly on Prayer, C.S. Lewis
Still trying to read Matthew Henry's Commentary


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 18, 2010)

*So Far This Year*

So far this year, completed or in progress:

A Fine-Tuned Universe by Alister McGrath

A Surgical Temptation: The Demonization of the Foreskin and the Rise of Circumcision in Britain by Robert Darby

After Virtue by Alisdair MacIntyre

Bioethics: A Primer for Christians by Gilbert Meilaender

Body, Soul, and Bioethics by Gilbert Meilaender

Christianity and Classical Culture by Jaroslav Pelikan

Christianity and Liberalism by J. Gresham Machen

Christian Baptism by John Murray

Circumcision: A History of the World’s Most Controversial Surgery by David Gollaher

Einstein: His Life and Universe by Walter Isaacson

Holiness by J. C. Ryle

Holy People, Holy Lives: Law and Gospel in Bioethics by Richard Eyer

How to Win No-Limit Hold'em Tournaments by Tom McEvoy and Don Vines 

In the Beginning Was the Word by Vern Poythress

Latin For Americans

Paradox in Christian Theology by James Anderson

Passage to Modernity by Louis Dupre

The Apostolic Church: Which Is It? by Thomas Witherow

*The Enlightenment: An Interpretation by Peter Gay

The Federal Theology of Thomas Boston by A.T.B. McGowan

The Making of Modern German Christology by Alister McGrath

The Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher (notes Thomas Boston)

The Puritans by D. M. Lloyd-Jones

*Thomas Boston as Preacher of the Fourfold State by Philip Ryken

Westminster Confession of Faith


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 18, 2010)

The Christian's Reasonable Service (a Brakel) - slowly chipping away at this one.
Uncle John's Totally Absorbent Bathroom Reader
Whatever Happened To Penny Candy?: A Fast, Clear, and Fun Explanation of the Economics You Need for Success in Your Career, Business, and Investments


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 18, 2010)

Jonathan Edwards-Biography by George Marsden 
Sermons of Jonathan Edwards-a collection
Foundations of the Christian Faith-Boice

Audiobook-The Reformed Pastor by Richard Baxter (next on deck)
Predestination by Lorraine Boettner
The Sovereignty of God by A.W Pink (Every Christian should read/listen)


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Feb 18, 2010)

The Potter's Freedom, Dr. White


----------



## Michael (Feb 18, 2010)

The Family by Rev. J.R. Miller
Calvin's Institutes


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Feb 19, 2010)

Counsel From The Cross - Elyse M. Fitzpatrick and Dennis E. Johnson
Reason In The Balance - Philip E. Johnson
Atlas Shrugged - Ayn Rand


----------



## TeachingTulip (Feb 19, 2010)

"Body Of Divinity" - Thomas Watson

"Clark And His Critics" - Gordon H. Clark


----------



## Berean (Feb 19, 2010)

_The Doctrines of Grace_ - James Montgomery Boice and Philip Graham Ryken
_365 Days With Calvin_ - edited by Joel R. Beeke
_Life In The Father's House_ - Wayne A. Mack and Dave Swavely


----------



## jambo (Feb 19, 2010)

If you promise not to throw me off the board, Willie Barclay on Colossians.
I have also just started a book by Crawford Gribben entitled "The Irish Puritans"


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2010)

Reading...

Classical Readings in Cultural Anthropology by Gary Ferraro
The Pleasures of God by John Piper

Slowly working through...

Systematic Theology by Berkhof
The New Evidence that Demands a Verdict by Josh McDowell
The New York Street Pulpit Volumes I & II by C. H. Spurgeon

and planning to tackle next..

The Republic by Plato
The Death of Death in the Death of Christ by John Owen


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Feb 22, 2010)

The Heavenly Man. Anybody else heard about or read this?


----------

